# ground pole spacing



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

for the average horse, 4.5feet for trot poles. about 9-10 feet for canter poles


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Okay, thanks! Hmm, because my guy is a bit more than average lol I'll have to space them out a tad more I guess.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

haha always fun =] sometimes i set up a few trot [or canter] poles in different spots around the arena & set one average and one a bit short & one a bit long so they have to adjust themselves as you go around. i sometimes raise a couple of them too


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Good ideas....with my guy though I hesitate to set up poles that cause him to shorten his stride....but I can play around with it and mess with his brain lol!


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

lol im starting the same stuff!! fun fun...lol


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

why is that ?


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I can see some benefit in having them be able to shorten their stride some, but I just don't think it's *that* great of an idea.....does that make any sense? lol.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

not really haha...but to each their own


----------



## ShaNeighNeigh (Dec 13, 2009)

i agree with 4'5 - 5 ft for trot poles also another good general guideline is when your horse is standing square measure the distance between his front and hind feet. and that usually is a good starting guideline to where the trot poles should be placed.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmm, I've never heard of measuring between their front and hind feet before. Cool, something to play with!


----------

